# My Baby Blue Tongues



## Tassie97 (Apr 27, 2011)

these are my little baby Tasmanian blotched blue tongued lizards


thankyou whiteblaze


----------



## harley0402 (Apr 27, 2011)

they look really cute, i love blue tongues


----------



## lizardloco (Apr 27, 2011)

AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME !
I love blotched bluies, your ones are really cute.


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 27, 2011)

i love them


----------



## Bushman (Apr 27, 2011)

The Tassie blotchies are quite distinctive (imo) with silvery grey blotches. I don't know if there's any populations on the mainland quite like them but I haven't seen them if there are. The Victorian specimens are the most similar but tend to be more brown with tan blotches from what I've seen. e.g Mornington Peninsula specimens.

Whereabouts in Tassie did the parents come from?


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 27, 2011)

i am unsure ask whiteblaze the mum was a rescued animal it was tangled in neting or something i am unsure but they are cute 
they are only a 2 and a half weeks old


----------



## sookie (Apr 27, 2011)

So they are true babies at onlt 2 and a half weeks old.so very cute,are they much different to keeping beardies?do you ahndle the bluies or is that a no-no?


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 27, 2011)

they are gorgeous mate. Take good care of em they are beautiful


----------



## heners (Apr 27, 2011)

Definately have a soft spot for blueys, I think it's because they were what I started my collection with...


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah they are great lil fellas 

i dont know if you can but can anyone sex them from the photo?
i have heard it has something to do with there head but if you can tell me that will be a bonus thanks alot


----------



## Tassie97 (May 1, 2011)

so no one can help me out with the sexes?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 1, 2011)

Nah, cant tell visually, they'll need to be probed when they're older.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 1, 2011)

yep ok thanks so at what age can they be probed?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 1, 2011)

I think around a year old, but someone else can tell you. You may be able to probe at that age but I'm not sure.


----------



## jewfish1 (May 3, 2011)

I wouldn't be thinking of probing at all. It can be very dangerous to the animal. When they're about 2-3 years old, take them to an experienced lizard vet and he / she can do a visual inspection of their vent. ie: they need to be sexually mature to do this. This will determine the sex


----------



## lace90 (May 3, 2011)

beautiful  very distinctive 'blotches' - you are very lucky!


----------



## snakes123 (May 3, 2011)

I dont normally like blue tongues but i like those two!


----------



## MrFireStorm (May 3, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> so no one can help me out with the sexes?


 
At this age, it is very difficult to sex blueys with accuracy, unless done professionally (Vet). Probing bluey's can be very detrimental and we have never probed any of ours.

In regards to sexing from head size, this can be done if someone has had experience in doing so. 
The general rule is that males have a much broader head than females. Depending on who you speak with determines why this is so.

*My version is* (and I am sure I will get a few backlashes from the ladies about this)
Males have broader heads as their brains are bigger nad therefore need bigger heads to store them.
My *wife's* version is, males are all boofheaded (totally disagree with this version).


----------



## kawasakirider (May 4, 2011)

Toni_n_Daz said:


> At this age, it is very difficult to sex blueys with accuracy, unless done professionally (Vet). Probing bluey's can be very detrimental and we have never probed any of ours.
> 
> In regards to sexing from head size, this can be done if someone has had experience in doing so.
> The general rule is that males have a much broader head than females. Depending on who you speak with determines why this is so.
> ...


 
This may be a stupid question, but do male blue tongues fight over females?

The reason I ask is that I think the males head may be larger/thicker to protect the brain in the event of a fight, and it may be also a good weapon if they butt heads?


----------

